# New Schutzhund A!!!



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Since the only reason I started doing Schutzhund (beyond the fun of it) is to learn, there is nothing I can really lose, and since if I was going to mess it, lets mess it right, I decided to jump and present Diabla in this weekend championship in a "real" category. On the other hand I wanted to prepare myself and Diabla for IRO and it would be a great opportunity to try many of the obedience part of it that both share and I had never trialed before. She used to be a great tracker, but she already learnt to airscent and trying a SchH I was moot point.


Diabla has been out of Schutzhund for months, since we started seriusly training in SAR, and had done no protection since January, so with only a short warm-up the day before the protection was less than stellar (Poor Diabla was happy to find a "victim" behind the blind, barked beautiful, but was quite surprised to be hit by the helper) but still gave more of herself than I thought and we passed with a "Very Good" in obedience and "Sufficient" in protection.

She got 1º place... but we were tho only ones in our category


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratz. She's awesome!


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Thats the strangest angle for the AFrame Ive ever seen! LOL Congrats!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I love how her eyes are fixed on the dumbell!! Good there are no contacts in SchH


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Given the level of prep for the trial, you have to be very, very pleased with her!!!!! AWESOME!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

:congratulations: What a great brag and accomplishment on top of everything you have done with Diabla. And what a great picture - the moment captured is so unique! I love how she is just flying to the dumbbell by the shortest route off the A frame. 

And having all those spectators that close to you during the obedience phase :shocked:, WOW, that alone is a great test of training and working through distractions. 

Congrats again!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Diabla is such a good dog. Now I officially retire her from SchH, though. She is "sufficient" in all the sense of the world and as much as she loves protection, she is not a dog to compete with. But SAR... she loves it as much and she can go as far as we can there!


----------

